# Strango Meds



## PHREE (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey guys. I have gotten my hands on Strango Meds - Cyp 300mg. However, as I am researching the brand, I'm hearing mixed reviews about the brand. Can someone shed some light on if this is good or garbage?  Or how i could tell?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Run it and get some blood work, that's the best way to tell for sure.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh **** here we go


----------



## DF (Aug 18, 2015)

There are a few threads on Strango.  Do a search on the forum & you'll pull something up.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 18, 2015)

Strango is a terrible brand. I wouldn't pin it. Last I heard he was using unstable unicorn blood as a carrier oil. 

Send it to Yaya or myself and we will safely dispose of it in our muscle tissue for you.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2015)

Send it please


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 18, 2015)

Most labs will have mixed reviews because someone will always be unhappy. Run it and do bloods.


----------



## letseateverything (Aug 18, 2015)

PHREE said:


> Hey guys. I have gotten my hands on Strango Meds - Cyp 300mg. However, as I am researching the brand, I'm hearing mixed reviews about the brand. Can someone shed some light on if this is good or garbage?  Or how i could tell?



congrats if it's real Strango.

Those "mixed" reviews are idiots.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 18, 2015)

Well that's one way to make an entrance


----------



## PHREE (Aug 18, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Run it and get some blood work, that's the best way to tell for sure.



Okay. Will do.  Thanks.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 19, 2015)

There shouldnt be any worries. But definitely run bloods 4-6weeks in. P.O.C.! Peace Of Cake.
Fuk it, someone please change my handle to POC...
!S!


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd stick it.  Go for it homey!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 20, 2015)

Sometimes with labs there are valid complaints at other times there may be warrantless bashing.

All the time you have the question the ulterior motives of it all.

Nothing tells the truth more than blood work. Outside of mass spec. Imho.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 20, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Strango is a terrible brand. I wouldn't pin it. Last I heard he was using unstable unicorn blood as a carrier oil.
> 
> Send it to Yaya or myself and we will safely dispose of it in our muscle tissue for you.



GK how long have you been b"back"? Did ya bring any lotion?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 20, 2015)

I brought canola oil. Will that help? It's spray on.


----------

